# Outdoorsmen PLEASE SPEAK OUT



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I urge everyone to take a few minutes to view a few of these videos to see what New Zealand government is doing to their forest. www.tvwild.co.nz/
This is an outrage. They are dropping poisons which kills every animal and bird that feeds off it, including a massive loss of life to domestic animals and livestock. With the newly designed traps used in todays modern practices, animals can be restrained without sustaining injury and non target species can be released unharmed. POISONS DON'T OFFER THIS OPPORTUNITY. 
I urge everyone to PLEASE take a minute of your time to go to this website and post a few words. www.paws4acausenz.com/join-the-action/ IF NOTHING ELSE, PLEASE AT LEAST POST THAT YOU LIVE IN THE US (or other country) AND WILL NOT COME TO NZ NOW AFTER SEEING WHAT THEY ARE DOING. Let NZ know that the world does NOT agree with their greed influenced form of slaughter.
YOUR VOICE NEEDS TO BE HEARD. 

Take a second to think what you would do if our government was dropping loads of poisons in the forest surrounding your home that kills EVERY ANIMAL AND BIRD that feeds on it. Watch the videos of the deer herds and domestic animals suffering from this poison. PLEASE take a second to think how YOU would feel if your pets and livestock were killed from this nonesense.

NZ makes millions from manufacture and spreading of these poisons so they turn a blind eye to the devastation. They spread lies to the public but the people that live in the rural areas are the ones subjected to the TRUTH and suffer the consequences. 

This poisoning began to control possums and weasels but it kills everything that feeds on it and drinks the contaminated water. Please watch the videos of the poisoned deer and other species. 

Trapping is the most logical method to control unwanted species so PLEASE SPEAK OUT AND VOICE YOUR OPINION.
This 1080 poison has been dropped in the US before but not on the grand scale that they use in NZ. SPEAK OUT. Stopping this ridiculous slaughter will help prevent it from happening here.

This is an opportunity to step up to the plate and prove that trapping is the most logical method to control wildlife.
I urge you to post a comment. My sister lives there and her farm is right in the drop zone. She is scrambling to get voices behind her. WE NEED TO LET NZ KNOW THAT THE TRUTH HAS BEEN EXPOSED TO THE WORLD.

PLEASE VOICE YOUR OPINION AND HELP STOP THE SLAUGHTER!!! 
TRAPPERS SPEAK OUT. Your voice will not only help stop the senseless slaughter of NZ wildlife but also help promote trapping for the sportsmen there. We would want their support if this was happening to OUR forest.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Jim, I am so sick and tired of what nearly every country is doing and allowing to be done to our environment...I don't think my opinion make a diddly, big money don't give a ratz no matter what they are destroying.... but I'll watch the videos and post my thoughts.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you Gramma, I know commenting doesn't often help but it doesn't hurt either. I appreciate you taking the time to chime in. 
I see you location is "The end of the road, Alaska" Are you in Homer? Perhaps you know Janice Schofield? I cooked at the Land's End back in 89.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't watch the video's as I don't have sound on my prehistoric PC. But I had heard rumors that they have dropped poison here in N.E. Oklahoma to control the deer population. I don't know if it's true or not, but something happened to all the deer that was running thick last summer and when fall hunting season arrived, many hunters were having a hard time finding any deer to hunt.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

122 views, 2 replies and no comments posted on the website. I guess if it was happening in your own back yard, people would be typing their little fingers off, but since we live here and not there it's easy to go type someplace else. I just watched a video of somebody's horse rolling around on the ground with blood pouring from it's eyes and nose after being subjected to the poisons dropped by helicopters. 
Not my horse so...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I commented on the web site but it isn't up yet 


I am not really even sure what to say here , the use of poison is uncalled for and the damages are ridiculous , clearly every person in NZ who's animal is hurt or killed by this poison needs to sue the company or persons dropping it when it is tied up in litigation for years and the damages paid do not out weight the benefits to the poison users then it will stop.

I do feel like it isn't my place in some ways to get involved in another countries matters but this seems to be an exception, I can tell you plenty of well meaning people have tried to interfere with Wisconsin law and often in ways we don't want , not because the issue was perfect but because we had made progress in very specific things that were going to be reversed by the outside "help"


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Are you aware that almost every animal that eats grass in NZ has been imported there? They have feral cattle, goats, and hogs. On top of that, I hear they even imported exotic wildlife that eats grass on top of their millions of sheep and cattle. That place doesn't have any predators so the animals are breeding and eating themselves out of their homes. They allow any resident to hunt the animals at all times of the year to try to keep the numbers low but there's just a limit of how much meat you can eat in a week. They do have their own native animals but no predators that eat meat unless you count their native eels which is apparently the top predator there prior to importation of the exotic livestock.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

trapperJim said:


> Thank you Gramma, I know commenting doesn't often help but it doesn't hurt either. I appreciate you taking the time to chime in.
> I see you location is "The end of the road, Alaska" Are you in Homer? Perhaps you know Janice Schofield? I cooked at the Land's End back in 89.


Yes I do know Janice, I bought her first book on Alaskan herbs 25 or so years ago, still refer to it often and haven't needed to go to a doctor since. pretty cool huh? But I'm not in Homer, I'm at the end of the road on Wrangell island.
I was cooking in a logging camp out on Bushy island in '89. I cooked on Zarembo last summer for 25 loggers and decided 'nuff of that remote logging camp cookhouse.


----------

